# Digital camera than can scan documents...



## selva1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]I want to buy a digital camera that can also scan documents, etc., I have ABBYY FineReader 9.0 Professional Edition which is capable of doing the same.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] But the Digital camera should be 5-megapixel resolution or higher, ideally equipped with the following features:[/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]Flash disable mode [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Optical zoom [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]An anti-shake feature [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Auto focus assist beam or      manual focusing [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Manual aperture control or      aperture priority mode [/FONT]
“Close-up”      or “macro” mode
White      balance feature
  [FONT=&quot]I want to know which digital camera has all the features and also price.  I don’t have any digital camera till date so even if the price is on the higher side I will try to buy the same.[/FONT]

  More info at *www.abbyy.com/finereader8/?param=55830


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

Why not use a regular digital camera and use it to scan images using Qipit?
Read more about this @ *lifehacker.com/software/cameraphone/turn-your-digital-camera-into-a-scanner-with-qipit-295426.php


----------



## selva1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks beta testing for the link.  Has anyone used this software?  As I am yet to buy digital camera I am just being cautious.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 8, 2008)

^^It's not a software that you need to install on your computer. 
It's a service offered by that website. You will have to upload the images there and will get pdf files made from them.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 8, 2008)

I think any standard digital camera should be able to produce good copies for OCRing. Of course you will need to set the whole thing just right, as the lighting, etc is very important. I would instead suggest you get a scanner which will cost you much less and be able to produce better results, faster.


----------



## selva1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for your ideas and replies.


----------

